# TNT not delivering BRP



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

It has been 3 weeks I received an email telling me that my BRP was out for delivery. In that time,

(1) I have phoned their customer service number 0345 6080630 every day. No answers. I have tried first thing in the morning. I have waited hours on the phone. Not even sure they have any one answering the phone.
(2) I have used Final Mile to rearrange a delivery almost every day but only on the 7th September was it ever "out for delivery". Does the website work? Is it broken?
(3) I have tried phoning customer support on 0800 100 600 but the two people I have spoken to on this number have told me that (a) they can not help me as they use a different database, (b) there is no complaints department / customer support I can talk to. (c) they can not put me through to the 0345 number as it appears they are aware that they will never get through.

I know I am not alone in facing these difficulties (look at their social media profile it is swamped with complaints). I have complained to *[email protected]* and they issued the following response which was unhelpful: _ "We advise customers to contact FedEx themselves to re-arrange their own delivery for a date that is convenient for them. This can be done via the FedEx tracking website here using your delivery consignment refence and the delivery postcode." _It's almost like they didn't even read the initial query! I have replied to this email but I have still not received a response.

Sorry for the whine but can any one suggest a solution? Has any one resolved these issues?


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi,

Sorry to hear that you’re going through so much stress.

Don’t keep rearranging the delivery. That was my mistake on Final Mile. They kept delaying my BRP once I rescheduled mine.

From my experience, I received an email from UKVI a week after I had initially rescheduled delivery saying my BRP was out for delivery via TNT/FedEx.

They delivered the next day.

I think TNT/FedEx deliver when they have a driver in your area and not when you want them to.

There is a shortage of delivery drivers and the fuel shortage hasn’t helped.

I had a week’s delay of TNT constantly changing delivery date on their Final Mile online tracking system

This was at the beginning of September.

TNT never notified me of any changes by email. They didn’t respond to my complaint.

As it’s been 3 weeks, you can now report it to the Home Office.

There is a report now button at the end of this link that says you will get a response in a week:






Biometric residence permits (BRPs)


Biometric residence permits (BRP) - what they are, personal data, how to report problems.




www.gov.uk





It is a horrible situation and I know others who have been affected as well.

I hope that yours is resolved soon


----------



## rickie_dodi (Oct 15, 2021)

I face the same situation that the final mile keeps cahnging my delivery date. I have reported it to Home Office, hope hearing from them.


----------



## RazerTitus (Dec 3, 2021)

Nanopal said:


> It has been 3 weeks I received an email telling me that my BRP was out for delivery. In that time,
> 
> (1) I have phoned their customer service number 0345 6080630 every day. No answers. I have tried first thing in the morning. I have waited hours on the phone. Not even sure they have any one answering the phone.
> (2) I have used Final Mile to rearrange a delivery almost every day but only on the 7th September was it ever "out for delivery". Does the website work? Is it broken?
> ...


Hi, I am in the same situation and need travel in a week. Did TNT/FedEx deliver the BRP after that? How were you be resolve it?


----------



## Jouseedalan (Dec 13, 2021)

I also have same issue.TNT driver just took a fence picture and updated as nobody is there at home.The Apartment has concierge and a very good intercom system.pls let me know how did you manage to get it?


----------



## RazerTitus (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks Purpleskies, like you mentioned, l did not reschedule my date.

When I gave Monday as my selected date, they did not come and each day they kept rescheduling to next day whenever I check in the morning. On Saturday, the date did not change but it said "Out for Delivery" and I did get it around 1 PM. So, just don't reschedule, if they are not coming, they will change to next working day. But if they are coming, they will say "out for delivery" before 9 AM.

Also, they will deliver on Saturday too but not Sunday, so don't reschedule if you get date as Saturday.

If you don't want to delay at all, just be there to collect the parcel the very first day they come for delivery.

Hope this helps everyone to solve the tensed situation


----------



## yuex1994 (Jan 8, 2022)

Jouseedalan said:


> I also have same issue.TNT driver just took a fence picture and updated as nobody is there at home.The Apartment has concierge and a very good intercom system.pls let me know how did you manage to get it?


Same here. Waited the entire day in my flat and had no telecom ring/concierge notice. Delivery driver took a photo of the building and then just left. I have called 0345 608 0630 and they said they’ll leave my phone number with the delivery driver for them to contact once they are here. Let’s see how that goes


----------



## esseenen (6 mo ago)

yuex1994 said:


> Same here. Waited the entire day in my flat and had no telecom ring/concierge notice. Delivery driver took a photo of the building and then just left. I have called 0345 608 0630 and they said they’ll leave my phone number with the delivery driver for them to contact once they are here. Let’s see how that goes


 Hi , Same thing happened to me . Just happened few days ago. The helpline is not helpful at all and they are very rude . May I know what happened to yours? Did you have to pick it up at the depot?


----------

